# Is Eco Complete responsible for my algae?



## Elation (May 27, 2004)

About 9 months I set up a new tank 20 gal tank using 2 bags of eco complete. For the past 3 months I have a had a persistent problem with a long hair like algae. Its so bad that I have to break the tank down and start over. I dose co2 and longer dose nutirents. Could the Eco Complete be the source of my problems? Please help!!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would say not... Algae is due to some inbalance, weather it be the ferts, light, C02 etc. I would look at other factors rather then the Eco. If it was hair/string algae, it was most then likely excess nutrients.


----------



## felis (May 17, 2005)

I recently started 12G NanoCube DX with Eco-complete. The hair algae started growing almost immediately. My algae eaters arrived on New Years eve and so far are making pretty good progress. They manage to reduce the amount of algae every day so now I worry more about what to feed them when they finish.

I suspect Eco-complete being a source of excessive nutrients in the water in the first 2-3 weeks. I have never seen such rapid growth of algae before


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Whether your using Eco or not many new tanks go through some algae issues. These can be kept to a minimun nusiance if certain steps are taken.


----------



## Jbennett (Oct 8, 2008)

what kind of algae eater did you use? I'm having the same problem.


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> Whether your using Eco or not many new tanks go through some algae issues. These can be kept to a minimun nusiance if certain steps are taken.


I am just starting out with aquaria. Currently I am transitioning from a humble first effort: a 1.5 gallon betta bowl (with betta) to a 4 gallon Finnex tank with 13w light and filter setup. I need to choose a substrate and have been considering both Flourite and Eco-Complete since both seem to be manufactured with plant growing in mind and both are available at my LFS.

I continue to hear "rumblings" about Eco-Complete and negative orientations towards same. Whereas I have not heard this regarding Flourite (or the Amano stuff for that matter). I'd like to hear more opinions of this issue!

Thanks, Breck


----------



## Jbennett (Oct 8, 2008)

gasteriaphile said:


> I continue to hear "rumblings" about Eco-Complete and negative orientations towards same. Whereas I have not heard this regarding Flourite (or the Amano stuff for that matter). I'd like to hear more opinions of this issue!
> 
> Thanks, Breck


I'm using Flourite black in my 40g right now. I don't like it very much. It's kinda ugly after awhile and debris is always collecting in it. I started a nano with ADA Aquasoil and i do like it better. the ADA stuff is lighter and plants with low roots seem to float up easier though. I will go with ADA from now on.

On topic though, I also keep having a huge hair algae problem too. I don't think it's the substrate. I was wondering if under flow would cause this? I have a filter rated up to 35g running in a 40g tank. My setup is a 40g, pressurized CO2, 130watts light, and a etheim ECCO 2231.


----------



## Elation (May 27, 2004)

I remeber people on these forums saying that Eco Complete had some batches that were causing problems. A fix was amilky substance added to the product. One of my nags had this milky liquid in it. The other didnt. Also, since the start of my algae outbreak 3 months ago, I stopped dosing. I have not added nutrients since. However, the algae is still growing despite using pressurized co2. The hair algae has gotten so bad I have to tear the tank down and start over. I prolly wont be using eco complete ever again.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Those bad bags were several years ago I believe, Id be surprised it they were still around. Starving the plants of nutrients will make your algae worse. Have you testing anything? NO3, PO4?


----------

